# Profitech 700



## Kevin29

I have just changed my Quickmill Silvano for a Profitec 700.

I was really please with the Silvano but made the decision to move to a dual boiler set-up. More endless months trying to obtain that perfect cup!!

For anyone considering buying a new machine I would certainly recommend either of these machines (depending on your budget).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How about some pics of the Profitec?


----------



## Kevin29

Here it is. It takes up a bit more space than the Silvano, slightly taller and wider but still looks pretty good I think. Coffee tastes good as well!


----------



## greenm

Kevin,

Are you enjoying your machine, brought mine around 3 months ago and loving it, what beans have you been putting though it and what grinder are you pairing it with?

Simon P - How are you getting on with yours


----------



## aaroncornish

Now this is a spanner in the works. I had pretty already much decided on an R58 but this machine looks great.

It addresses 1 of my biggest potential gripes about the R58, the dreaded external PID, and the shot timer takes it the next level









My other issue with the Rocket is requiring the PID to be connected to shut of the steam boiler. I don't drink ever so many milky drinks, so most of the time it would be switched off. Having to go and get the PID, move everything out of the way and hook it up would be really annoying.

The Profitec has a handy little button under the drip tray

Aaron


----------



## aaroncornish

One question Kevin - I notice your PID is set at 94c, does the PID on this machine take care of the offset at the grouphead?

I know on my Auber PID I have to set at about 105c to get 94c at the group.

Aaron


----------



## MrShades

I'm sure you could programme the Auber to cater for the offset too... my Duetto does it, and even the cheap Rex C100 PIDs from eBay will do it...


----------



## aaroncornish

MrShades said:


> I'm sure you could programme the Auber to cater for the offset too... my Duetto does it, and even the cheap Rex C100 PIDs from eBay will do it...


Perhaps, not too bothered now to be honest as it is getting replaced next month


----------



## froggystyle

aaroncornish said:


> Now this is a spanner in the works. I had pretty already much decided on an R58 but this machine looks great.
> 
> It addresses 1 of my biggest potential gripes about the R58, the dreaded external PID, and the shot timer takes it the next level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other issue with the Rocket is requiring the PID to be connected to shut of the steam boiler. I don't drink ever so many milky drinks, so most of the time it would be switched off. Having to go and get the PID, move everything out of the way and hook it up would be really annoying.
> 
> The Profitec has a handy little button under the drip tray
> 
> Aaron


Aaron, Check out the Alex Duetto when you go down to BB, has the built in PID like this one, but in my opinion looks better.


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> One question Kevin - I notice your PID is set at 94c, does the PID on this machine take care of the offset at the grouphead?
> 
> I know on my Auber PID I have to set at about 105c to get 94c at the group.
> 
> Aaron


My machine has a shot timer , previous to this i never really though they were of much cop or id get any use from them -if they were built into the machine that is .

I would miss it though if it wasn't there now


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> Aaron, Check out the Alex Duetto when you go down to BB, has the built in PID like this one, but in my opinion looks better.


Thanks Dave, but I had already ruled this one out. I don't like the look of it


----------



## aaroncornish

Mrboots2u said:


> My machine has a shot timer , previous to this i never really though they were of much cop or id get any use from them -if they were built into the machine that is .
> 
> I would miss it though if it wasn't there now


I was of the same mind. I never saw the need for one, what is wrong with a kitchen timer. But since I have had the Auber PID on the classic I have found the timer super useful. It is just one less thing to worry about when pulling a shot.

Even I find a way to mount the Rocket PID and keep it connected all the time (which I want to do so I can easily switch steam boiler on and off), I still won't have a shot timer. I suppose at that point though, I would be paying £100 extra for a shot timer.


----------



## JGF

The Profitec looks even nicer in the flesh. I saw one at BB a few months ago and thought it was a beautiful machine, so well made and unbelievably quiet. Sacrilege I know, but personally thought it looked even better than the R58!


----------



## aaroncornish

The more I look at it JGF, the more I am inclined to agree.

I much prefer the angular side panel design on the Profitec vs the curved Rocket.

That said, I much prefer the steam and hot water valves on the rocket.

This is going to be a hard decision.

Good to know there are some Profitec users on here who can help fight the machines corner


----------



## froggystyle

You've changed!!


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> You've changed!!


I know!! I am ashamed Dave. I have wanted an R58 for so long. And I was prepared to allow it's flaws in favour of it's looks.

But now, there is a machine without the flaws and equally good, if different looks!

This is like choosing which of your children is your favourite. Good job I don't have any


----------



## 4085

R58's are the SJ of he machine world. Why buy a machine on looks? Surely it should be based on taste, but I would defy you to tell me which coffee was made by a Rocket and which buy a Profitec if presented with one of each!


----------



## aaroncornish

I don't imagine I could.

It purely boils down to which one is more convenient.

It is tit for tat at that level


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> R58's are the SJ of he machine world. Why buy a machine on looks? Surely it should be based on taste, but I would defy you to tell me which coffee was made by a Rocket and which buy a Profitec if presented with one of each!


Agree but One might be nicer and easier to use - to get to the same result though or just make someone happier by looking at it ( as you say they are both equal in the cup , then being happy with the aesthetics actually becomes a consideration )


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> R58's are the SJ of he machine world. Why buy a machine on looks? Surely it should be based on taste, but I would defy you to tell me which coffee was made by a Rocket and which buy a Profitec if presented with one of each!


Who buys an SJ for looks?


----------



## aaroncornish

I have no idea how I am going to choose between the R58 and the profitec 700

Eek


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> I have no idea how I am going to choose between the R58 and the profitec 700
> 
> Eek


Toss a coin...


----------



## aaroncornish

It might end up being as scientific as that. Both have shortcomings for me. Although the shortcomings on the profitec are only aesthetic


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> It might end up being as scientific as that. Both have shortcomings for me. Although the shortcomings on the profitec are only aesthetic


Both will make great espresso at the end of the day


----------



## Mr O

I had an espresso made by a profitec today. Lovely looking machine, super quiet, great espresso and the owner hasn't had it too long...


----------



## aaroncornish

It is a really tricky choice Mr O. I bet both machines produce amazing coffee and I would never be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Dallah

On the Profitec machine, does anyone know off hand if the logo on the front of the machine is a metal plate or etched into the metal? Or is it just a sticker?


----------



## aaroncornish

ridland said:


> On the Profitec machine, does anyone know off hand if the logo on the front of the machine is a metal plate or etched into the metal? Or is it just a sticker?


Not sure, would like to know the same thing. I have seen some pictures of a metal plate, like the Rocket Logo, and others where it just looks like a cheap plastic sticker

Aaron


----------



## aaroncornish

@Mods - Might be worth us forking this off to a dedicated Protifec 700 thread, we are very far off original topic now


----------



## JGF

ridland said:


> On the Profitec machine, does anyone know off hand if the logo on the front of the machine is a metal plate or etched into the metal? Or is it just a sticker?


Sorry can't remember. That said, I certainly don't remember thinking it looked out of place, so think it might be etched in but by this point had been dazzled by so many shiny machines that I might have totally missed a sticker.


----------



## greenm

ridland said:


> On the Profitec machine, does anyone know off hand if the logo on the front of the machine is a metal plate or etched into the metal? Or is it just a sticker?


Etched on the later ones, but the build quality of this machine is very good, the early version had the metal plate (not sure why they changed it) Shot timer although gimmicky is good for getting the perfect shot and the ECM portafilter handles are nice if you are going to get it from BB The new Profitec 700's have the drain on the drip tray too. I would go and have a play with both and go with your heart as build quality is good on both and I am sure you will get exactly the same cup of coffee out of each machine


----------



## aaroncornish

greenm said:


> Etched on the later ones, but the build quality of this machine is very good, the early version had the metal plate (not sure why they changed it) Shot timer although gimmicky is good for getting the perfect shot and the ECM portafilter handles are nice if you are going to get it from BB The new Profitec 700's have the drain on the drip tray too. I would go and have a play with both and go with your heart as build quality is good on both and I am sure you will get exactly the same cup of coffee out of each machine


Thats the plan. Will spend a few hours looking at them both and see what I leave with.

Either way I will be happy, but I don't want any niggling doubts about whether I took the right one home. Can't afford them both


----------



## greenm

aaroncornish said:


> Thats the plan. Will spend a few hours looking at them both and see what I leave with.
> 
> Either way I will be happy, but I don't want any niggling doubts about whether I took the right one home. Can't afford them both


They are good people at BB so I am sure they will look after you, Profitec 700 for the win 







Rocket's do look nice though (not helping am I)

Things I like about my machine are:

Stainless Steel boilers, shot timer, German Engineering, sprung loaded steam knobs, build quality and quality of materials used

Things I don't like are:

The chassis of the machine isn't stainless steel instead you get painted steel (but they do put stainless runners on the drip tray to prevent you from scratching the frame) and the fact you can't drain the boilers easily like on the Quickmill

To be honest I am not too familiar with the Rocket so perhaps it has some useful features too that the Profitec unit doesn't have, but the ones above are unique to the Pro 700

Hope some of this helps and enjoy your trip to Wellingborough, let us know how you get on, no matter what you choose


----------



## aaroncornish

So the big trip is tomorrow. I have just checked the Bella Barista site and the R58 is sold out which is going to make my decision much easier


----------



## froggystyle

The profitec is not far off from the R58 in looks, apart from the handles, they just look err lesser in my eyes.


----------



## aaroncornish

I will fit some rocket handles


----------



## NickdeBug

aaroncornish said:


> So the big trip is tomorrow. I have just checked the Bella Barista site and the R58 is sold out which is going to make my decision much easier


So is the Izzo Alex so you are not going to get as much choice as you might have had.

Have fun anyway.


----------



## aaroncornish

NickdeBug said:


> So is the Izzo Alex so you are not going to get as much choice as you might have had.
> 
> Have fun anyway.


It is not a bad thing... I have pretty much decided on the Profitec, so anything that helps me convince myself that it is the right decision is good in my books


----------



## NickdeBug

I will remind you of that when you post a photo of your shiny new Vesuvius!


----------



## aaroncornish

Oh god no, the pockets are not THAT deep


----------



## jeebsy

aaroncornish said:


> I will fit some rocket handles


The cool kids use joysticks


----------



## aaroncornish

I'm not a cool kid


----------



## aaroncornish

Look what's in the boot now


----------



## froggystyle

aaroncornish said:


> Look what's in the boot now
> 
> View attachment 13435


Guessing your now hammering your car back up the M6!!


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> My machine has a shot timer , previous to this i never really though they were of much cop or id get any use from them -if they were built into the machine that is .
> 
> I would miss it though if it wasn't there now


I think its a great little feature i would like


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> Guessing your now hammering your car back up the M6!!


Sadly not! Staying with family this weekend!! Agggh. I could fire it up at my mums, but it's a hard water area!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Buy a few bottles in ;-)


----------



## aaroncornish

Good idea, but no grinder either. It's torture


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

........half decent cafe near your mums? sell you some beans and grind them just to get you through weekend...... + bottled water.......don't give up yet.


----------



## greenm

Lets us know how you get on and enjoy


----------



## Kevin29

Hi Simon, I'm using a Eureka Mignon. Its taken me several weeks to start to make full use of it and have started producing some nice shots. I'm starting to find more consistency in my espressos.

I really like the integrated timer.

I'd certainly recommend the machine.

Regards, Kevin


----------



## Kevin29

Hi Aaron, the PID is offset. I haven't measured the accuracy (don't have the necessary equipment) but have read several reports that the offset is accurate.

Regards, Kevin


----------



## Kevin29

I don't know the process used. It isn't an additional plate or sticker. Neither does it appear to be etched (there is no alteration to the surface structure). It shows as dark grey.

I'm not certain that helps.

Kevin


----------



## greenm

Congrats, it's a great machine I think you will enjoy it


----------



## greenm

aaroncornish said:


> Good idea, but no grinder either. It's torture


Have you had a chance to fire this little beauty up yet, it would be good to hear your thoughts


----------



## aaroncornish

greenm said:


> Have you had a chance to fire this little beauty up yet, it would be good to hear your thoughts


Hey!

I had a day with the machine yesterday. I love it, in a big way. Obviously a massive step up from the Gaggia Classic.

The steam power is phenomenal and the recovery time between shots is just seconds.

At the moment I am spending all my time cleaning it and trying not to scratch it.

Aaron


----------



## greenm

glad your enjoying it, the Dettol Surface Wipes are good to keep things nice and shiny, you need to dry the surface quickly though to avoid streaks


----------



## aaroncornish

greenm said:


> glad your enjoying it, the Dettol Surface Wipes are good to keep things nice and shiny, you need to dry the surface quickly though to avoid streaks


Thanks for the tip









Looking forward to getting home from London and firing it up


----------



## robin taylor

I have a profitec - great machine - it is the profitec 500 HX with the metal label, the 700 is etched.

Robin


----------

